# Hard starting cold Kohler K301



## cubtinkerer1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a Cub Cadet 123 with a Kohler K301 engine that is really hard to start when it is cold. It almost sounds like it's trying to slowly wind up to start then will backfire thru the carb. After cranking several times it will finally spit and sputter and start. Once it is running, it runs really good and after it runs for just a short time, maybe a minute, it will start pretty good. I do know that even after it runs for several minutes, it still needs to be choked to get it started. Prior to this the engine was torn down and the crank was turned, and a new rod and new piston and rings installed. The valves were inspected and valve lash checked and all checked out good by a reputable small engine repair shop. I have installed a new carb. and all new ignition parts including points, coil, spark plug wire and a TrandenserII ignition module made by Kirk Engines. Have also installed a new battery that has 340 CCA. I'm not sure how critical spark is. I have a good spark, it's just not a blue spark and my understanding is that you should have a good blue spark. The timing has even been set with a timing light, which is at .018. Compression release also seems to be working as it should. Upon inspection of the spark plug, the tip is really black. I think that the carb. is adjusting correctly. I'm not sure where to turn from here, it has really become frustrating. Any info. anyone might have would be greatly appreciated.


----------

